# Z Live Center  centers anyone?



## Splat (Mar 21, 2013)

I posted this in the Members Hangout but I should have posted it here since it would get more visibility, and hopefully responses, here so here we go...

I'm thinking I should pick up a live center for my Heavy 10 and have  been looking around. TMX, PhaseII+, Bison, Rohm, etc...  and then I hop  on Ebay and find a company called "Z Live Center" in California. Turns  out (pun intended  ) they have a website and I'm considering *this* center or *this* kit. Anyone use any of their products or hear anything about them? Thanks.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 21, 2013)

It seems fine and looks like the same units sold by Shars, even shows the same technical drawing... -but this one is more expensive. Call them up and ask if it's imported.

I have both the long nose and normal, stubby one.  The long nose is a life-saver sometimes.


Q: What's the fastest way to sell a 50 cent cigar?
A: Put a $15 price tag on it.


Ray


----------



## Splat (Mar 21, 2013)

Ray C said:


> It seems fine and looks like the same units sold by Shars, even shows the same technical drawing... -but this one is more expensive. Call them up and ask if it's imported.
> 
> I have both the long nose and normal, stubby one.  The long nose is a life-saver sometimes.



I've read "get a long nose" center so many times I figure I'd go with that. I did email them if they actually made their products or import them. For those prices though I say import but you never know.



Ray C said:


> Q: What's the fastest way to sell a 50 cent cigar?
> A: Put a $15 price tag on it.



Ah yes, grasshopper, but knowing which is the 50¢ cigar if the key.


----------



## Ray C (Mar 21, 2013)

And you can't go wrong with having a carbide dead center too.


----------



## flutedchamber (Mar 23, 2013)

I have used that very live center (Precision Extended Nose Live Center ZLC L06006 MT4) for almost a year now.  I've found it to be well within their accuracy specs.  I consider it my "junk" live center, to save wear and tear on my Bison Ultra Precision Adjustable Live Center.  Not that the Z center is a piece of junk, it's just not in the accuracy ballpark of the Bison, and neither is the price.  It is an excellent center in all aspects and well worth the purchase price.  I'm not a real fan of the kit tho..  If you  buy the center, I am sure you will be very happy with the quality and service.  I am.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 29, 2013)

I noticed these popping up on ebay too. They look decent. I'd probably look for deals on well known stuff on ebay but that's my personal preference. I currently have two Skodas but I occasionaly keep an eye out for the nicer stuff.

I have been curious about this one for some time though.

http://zlivecenter.com/65-high-precision-removable-nut-lathe-live-center

_•    Equipped with take-down nut, which could be pushed out from the cone for easy operation. _

What does that mean? Easy disassembly for rebuilding?


----------



## pigman (Mar 31, 2013)

I bought some Z Live Center products including medium duty live center ZLC08002-MT3 and Carbide Dead Center ZLC03016A-MT3. They are just working perfect for my lathe. I personally believe there must be a trade off between price and quality. Their product seems decent to me. Z Live Center products can also be found on Amzon and Ebay besides their own website www.zlivecenter.com.


----------

